# body kit



## srocko15 (Jan 27, 2013)

i got a 2006 gto not so long ago and really don't like how it doesn't really look like a tough gritty muscle car.
does anyone know where to get a kit that gives it a somewhat classic look?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure if serious...


----------



## srocko15 (Jan 27, 2013)

i am


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

You bought a car you don't like the looks of? That's an expensive mistake.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your screwed. Only kit I know ofnis made by RK Sport.

Love the RMR kit but its disco. Tried to price one together but was never able to find all the parts.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The 'tough gritty muscle car look' or even the 'somewhat classic look' wouldn't really incude a body kit. Maybe a so called 'modern' muscle car would have that look but there's really nothing classic about it......


----------

